# Online Retailer Looking for a Fulfillment House



## LMPjr007 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am opening an online t-shirt retail site (I sell other peoples t-shirt, but I don't make them) in March and I am looking for a fulfillment house that can handle all the shipping of products to my future customers. Most of the fulfillment sites want to to sign up make shirts with them and sell through them. I am NOT looking for that. I just want to sell t-shirts from other t-shirt companies that are partners with me on the site. Can anyone please help me with this issue?


----------



## My1stgifts (Jun 19, 2012)

You should contact our fullfimment guys called synergy retail processing

Ask for Gary Rees 01604 412 290

Say Jonny from my1styears recommended you


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

We've been doing this for a similar website with good flow -- are you looking for screen press, DTG, or sublimation type fulfillment? We're in the Chicago area and prefer to work locally when possible.


----------



## h2opromedia (May 18, 2009)

looking for the same thing for DTG printing. I need fulfillment services with printing available for both whites and darks. Many companies will only do DTG printing on whites and lights. Black shirts are the most requested color shirt and I need to be able to print on black.

I am located in Orlando, FL. Would need a company located in the U.S.

Thanks!
Ken Higby
H2OPROMEDIA


----------



## curtcormier (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

I can help yall out if yall are still in need of Fulfillment Services.
Check out my site @ Kayse Printing - Apparel & Fulfillment Superstore - Home or contact me for a custom quote.

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## ronnie37 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm also looking for fulfillment services for my line of clothes... I need someone to label and tag the bottom of my shirts as well.


----------

